# A few pics from 3-30-13



## Art Vandelay (Mar 30, 2013)

2012 Red 40
































2012 Black 60


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Blazin (Apr 10, 2013)

Pretty sweet rigger speeds on them cams eh :msp_thumbup:


----------

